# Parts for new Schwinns?



## Uniblab (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all, just picked up a nearly new Clairmont for cheap but have discovered that both axles are bent. Called Schwinn and they told me that I'd have to buy new wheels for more than twice what I paid for the bike!

My question is does anyone know a source for replacement axles? These are 26" rims and it's a 7 speed derailleur type (with stacked gears on the rear wheel). Also need a right (rear) brake lever or entire assembly. Any help much appreciated!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 10, 2012)

*Lemme Guess...*

It was made in china.

Any standard generic axle of the correct dimentions should fit.

Your local well equipped bike shop should have them in stock for a coupla bux.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 10, 2012)

*hello*

any  mountuian  bike  will have the  same axels   find anothe r grage sale bike   and u got  parts
chucksoldbikes   also  go  to dumsper days  when your  city has it  u can pck all kinds of   bikes there


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 10, 2012)

*Scrap Yards?*

Try the local scrap yard, where you can find an abundance of modern foreign mishaps. The first place I would look, before locating a neighborhood bicycle repair man "usually has a pile of modern parts", I can't go into a local bike shop with out getting laughed at then being escorted to the door, because it was a Walmart bike. Seriously I know your frustration. Try the yards and save your frustration,dignity,and money.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I hadn't tried the local bike shops because: 
A) The embarrassment factor of owning a bicycle shaped chinese POS
B) They won't let you in the door unless you're wearing spandex and a pointy helmet

I haven't worn spandex since I threw away my glittery hot pants from my disco days in the 70's

Seriously, the majority of the bike shops around here have such a snooty attitude against anyone who isn't a "serious rider" and doesn't conform to their twisted norms. It disgusts me to no end as this is counter to fostering the hobby yet they don't (can't or won't) see it this way.

Wish I knew of some local scrap yards, I mean other than my place. Thanks!

PS to MagicRat, please stop stalking me before I throw a grub on you.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 10, 2012)

*With all due respect!*

No insult intended. Why are you wasting your time on that junk? If your going to work on newer bikes, at least go with 70's or early 80's Schwinns.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Respect has to be earned.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> No insult intended. Why are you wasting your time on that junk? If your going to work on newer bikes, at least go with 70's or early 80's Schwinns.




No insult received as of course you're correct. I've left better less foul smelling things in the commode. I got this bike for nearly nothing (still overpriced) and the reason I bothered with it at all is because it has 7 speeds, my bad knees need more excercise before I can ride a single speed for any distances. Also I suffer from the stray dog syndrome whereby whenever I come across some mechanical abortion I just have to repair or optimize it. When done, this will be one of the best running piles of recycled chinese ashtrays that has ever polluted our shores. 

To sum up my drivel, this is a temporary bike to get my knees in shape and then off to a new victim it goes...but I can't/won't get rid of it until it's the best it can be.

And as far as earning respect, I have an account at the Dangerfield Savings & Loan, good thing they got bailed out by the Feds cuz it wasn't easy being them.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 10, 2012)

If these are solid axles as opposed to hollow QR style axles, just beat them back into shape.   With the wheels off the bike, and outer nuts off the axles, rotate axle until bent part tilts up, give a solid tap with a hammer, guage your progress, repeat as needed.  Cheap and easy.  Unless the axle breaks, and then it's just funny.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny is when something bad happens to someone else
Tragedy is when it happens to you

I'm one tragic SOB already without banging on bent axles. These are made out of chinesium alloy which is pretty piss poor in the first place, as they've already bent what's to keep them straight after "fixing" them? NADA! I did find a local bike shop who told me they have a drawer full of axles and are pretty sure they're pretty sure they can find a functional substitute.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 10, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> No insult received as of course you're correct. I've left better less foul smelling things in the commode. I got this bike for nearly nothing (still overpriced) and the reason I bothered with it at all is because it has 7 speeds, my bad knees need more excercise before I can ride a single speed for any distances. Also I suffer from the stray dog syndrome whereby whenever I come across some mechanical abortion I just have to repair or optimize it. When done, this will be one of the best running piles of recycled chinese ashtrays that has ever polluted our shores.
> 
> To sum up my drivel, this is a temporary bike to get my knees in shape and then off to a new victim it goes...but I can't/won't get rid of it until it's the best it can be.
> 
> And as far as earning respect, I have an account at the Dangerfield Savings & Loan, good thing they got bailed out by the Feds cuz it wasn't easy being them.




OK then. It looks like you need a Schwinn Cruiser 5 in your collection.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup, if I could find one that isn't insanely priced. Am going to check but I think the frame geometry is different on this Fish-Head Cruiser as I've raised the seat to the point that I am tippy toeing it when I put my feet on the pavement but my legs still don't come close to being straight when the pedal is at the bottom of it's stroke. Must've been re-engineered by a feller named Sum Ting Wong.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

UPDATE:

Found a bike shop that where the workers didn't fall on the floor in a puddle of urine while laughing at me and my chinesium alloy wheels. Got the axle situation squared away, bearings adjusted and wheels trued. It's like a miracle! I'm the kinda guy who when playing Monopoly puts hotels on Baltic Ave....I max out the lowest rent district. Am doing the same thing to this thing.

You may not be able to polish a turd but that won't keep me from applying a couple more coats of wax.


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 10, 2012)

*No dignityl lost*



Uniblab said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Found a bike shop that where the workers didn't fall on the floor in a puddle of urine while laughing at me and my chinesium alloy wheels. Got the axle situation squared away, bearings adjusted and wheels trued. It's like a miracle! I'm the kinda guy who when playing Monopoly puts hotels on Baltic Ave....I max out the lowest rent district. Am doing the same thing to this thing.
> 
> You may not be able to polish a turd but that won't keep me from applying a couple more coats of wax.




Did ya go under incognito, spandex, pointy bicycle helmet? I bet they did it when you said " it's for my carbon fiber Massari"? I bet it was the tapping of your biker shoes on the floor! I'm glad you got it fixed, now ride it like ya stole it!


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

What I did was put some spandex shorts on my head and wore a pair of pointy helmets as shoes. Told them I was a redneck from Texas and they better not tread on me otherwise I'll drag some of my excess exes by and then they'll be in a world of hurt boy howdy.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 11, 2012)

Uni,You got me laughing over here,at your colorfull descriptions of those "Dime Slots".


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 11, 2012)

You making fun of our future masters and overlords?

The geometry IS different between a Chicago built and the land of lead painted toys. The angle of the steering neck (that's what us motosickle boys call it anyway) is off, the distance from the center of the bottom bracket to both axles is shorter.

In short, it's literally a rolling disaster and is reminiscent of the early Japanese cars as they were teeny. Reason was they were made so small is due to their ergonomics IE: shorter population. Before some filthy vermin ridden potato sack wearing hippy accuses me of racism, this happens to be a fact based on human anatomy.

In human engineering studies there's a dimensional standard known as the 90 percentile human which is used to determine the fitment of many manufactured things. Historically Asians have been smaller so they use a different standard and sometimes failing to take into account the intended end user. This Fish-Head cruiser being a perfect example.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Uni,Is yours one of these bikes?

It could explain why the axles are/were bent...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oerSsjmUcf4


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 11, 2012)

All THAT for a bowl of rice a day. ^


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 11, 2012)

I know the real reason you're asking me, and no....you can't sniff the seat. Below is what I substituted my axles for, should be a quantum improvement.

[video=youtube_share;2BZnOGn1EnE]http://youtu.be/2BZnOGn1EnE[/video]


----------

